# Haddock Barrie



## Juliev (Nov 18, 2004)

Haddock Barrie:

4 (6oz) Haddock fillets
flour seasoned with salt, pepper, and paprika
4 tbsp butter,divided
1 1/4 cups milk 
3 tbsp flour
2 oz (1/2 cup) cheddar cheese
1 onion, finely chopped
12 shelled cooked shrimp
salt and pepper to taste
6 tbsp heavy cream

Preheat oven to 400°.  Wash and dry fillets.  Coat with seasoned flour.  Use half of butter to grease shallow ovenproof dish.  Arrange fillets in single layer.  Melt remaining butter in small pan.  Stir in 3 tbsp flour; cook for 2 min, gradually adding milk to make a white sauce.

Blend cheese into sauce with onion.  Chop shrimp coarsely; stir into sauce.  Season with salt and pepper.  STir in heavy cream.

Pour sauce over fish.  Bake for 20 min.  If not brown, put under broiler for a few min.  Serves 4.  Note:  If prepared ahead and refrigerated uncooked, bake for 30 min.


----------

